# Chesapeake Mile Super Stock



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday, October 29th Chesapeake, Virginia
Track opens at 8am, tech at 11am, racing to follow

Class is Super Stock: 6 ohm magnet cars (Wizzard Storm, Slottech T3, BSRT G3R)

Venue is Dan Mueller's routed 6 lane, Chesapeake Mile
Pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html

MASCAR

Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR 3 was Super Stock on Dan Mueller's Chesapeake Mile, a routed 6 lane speed bowl in Chesapeake Virginia. It was a cold, gloomy day and the wind howled...but the action on the track was
HOT. Here's are full pictorially, graphic intensive race report:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/10-29-11.html

Next race, The Lunacy, New Hill, NC and this is a joint T-Jet races with our Southern Sportsman brothers... Saturday, November 19th...don't miss this one!
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/lewis.html

MASCAR: Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061


----------

